# First Competition!!



## canucksmoker (Apr 8, 2019)

I am considering entering an amateur bbq comp. I don't have all the details yet, but know that I bring my own Q (of any kind). Have to provide sample to 200 people, can have helpers, have their budget of $250 (can add my own $ in too if I want). They are providing sides, plates, etc. This is a rotary club fundraiser and people sampling will have bought tickets. There are 6 pros and 6 amateurs.

My first thought was beef ribs....then I learned 200 ppl and said no way. Second thought was pulled pork, third thought is chicken wings. This is what I am leaning towards.

I have a Traeger pellet smoker, a natural gas bbq and a charcoal bbq. My thinking is pre smoke all the wings before on Traeger (hickory?). Finish on charcoal to crisp up/heat up at the event for service.

I am testing out some recipes now, I beer brined a batch and dry rubbed a second batch overnight. I am drying them on a rack in the fridge now. Will smoke later and either charcoal tonight or tomorrow. I will for sure make a home made sauce (thinking a bourbon bbq) and will test out pre saucing before the crisp up or having on side for a dip, also thinking of a white dipping sauce.

Any thoughts/suggestions? The drying process will really slow me down over all (not to mention fridge space) and I am wondering how necessary it will be.

Couple questions: Do I have to rinse the brine? It is not heavy salt. Should I dry rub after brine? I can also test out these options. Going to be eating a lot of wings over the next month! LOL


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 8, 2019)

I have no sage counsel to offer but I do wish you success in your competition!


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Apr 8, 2019)

If you get to pick the meat...I would go with some brisket burnt ends and pork belly burnt ends...able to slice up into nice bite size pieces and shouldn't break the bank...


----------



## canucksmoker (Apr 8, 2019)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> If you get to pick the meat...I would go with some brisket burnt ends and pork belly burnt ends...able to slice up into nice bite size pieces and shouldn't break the bank...


I do get to pick the meat, but I live in a small town and I think it would be difficult to find (can't get brisket here), also never done burnt ends before.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Apr 8, 2019)

You can get anything online....SRF (Snake River Farms) would gladly send some your way I would think...but then you would be breaking the bank, but you new found friends would love you even more...


----------



## canucksmoker (Apr 8, 2019)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> You can get anything online....SRF (Snake River Farms) would gladly send some your way I would think...but then you would be breaking the bank, but you new found friends would love you even more...


Well, I am actually in Canada, so that would really break the bank!


----------

